# Pse baby g $150



## SX2 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Pse baby G force Complete bow $100*

selling my PSE Baby G force bow complete with rest, 5 pin sight, quiver, stabilizer, newer string! bow is in good condition and shoots great!

asking 100 OBO
ready to hunt!

call or text me anytime with questions!

801-554-9871

Neil


----------



## SX2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

what weight and length of pull is it ?


----------

